# Javascript Zoom code source here



## dgu56 (Jun 7, 2009)

Getting good pictures is so important on t-shirt sites, and letting customers to your site see enlargements is important. I found this javascript zoom code over at:

Nihilogic : MojoMagnify - Free JavaScript Image Magnifier

and found that it works fantastic. It's free, but ethically you should donate something to the author (I donated $10.00). See it in use over at my site at Organic T-Shirts (in the Winter Designs gallery). I'm gradually using it more and more on the site.


----------

